# looking to buy green laser



## kardenm (Dec 14, 2016)

Please help. 
To much information out there.
I'm looking to spend $100-$300 for a high power (200mw-2w), good quality GREEN, handheld laser. Either a personal build or commercially sold or even a kit.
Does anyone have one for sale, can build one for me or direct me to the right place or places?
Thank you.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 20, 2016)

Laserpro.com


----------



## kardenm (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response titan. Can't find anything pertinent at laserpro.com. 
Do you maybe mean laserpointerpro? I have seen many bad reviews of this company.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was browsing on another forum, Texas Bowhunter, looking for a green light to do some night time pig hunting here in Texas. I saw a guy selling a Laser Genetics NS 300 subzero laser illuminator. 
Inhavent bought it yet but I'm sorely tempted. Here's a link to their sight http://lasergenetics.com/.

is this more what you're looking for?
why laser over light?


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 20, 2017)

If you have a Frys electronic store nearby give them a look. Most likely any electronics store chain will carry green lasers


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 20, 2017)

Have you tried www.wickedlasers.com or www.appliedlaser.com?

Check them out and see if they have something that will work for you.

Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 20, 2017)

I've got one for sale, runs on 18650. Older hi end laser.


----------



## kardenm (Jan 22, 2017)

nfetterly said:


> I've got one for sale, runs on 18650. Older hi end laser.



Can you let me know more about it nfetterly?


----------



## bestellen (Feb 26, 2017)

The laser pointer from Orion is excellent. Bought a cheap pointer off e-bay and it didn't work all that well. Bought the Orion one and it has worked extremely well. The cheap ones often don't work when it's cold (the cheap one I had wouldn't work at temps less than 50* F). My Orion one will work down to -20* F (just had to check it out once, I don't actually go out much when it's that cold).


----------



## etudiant (Apr 14, 2017)

This may be a little late, but I think that you would be very happy with the green laser pointer sold by Sanwu: https://www.sanwulasers.org/product/304green

The item is a steal at its modest $18 + $3 shipping cost. 
While that excludes the needed 18650 cell and the associated charger, plus it is delivered in bubble wrap inside a manila envelope with zero documentation, it is huge value.
The item itself is listed as a Cat 3 laser, 532 +/- 10 nM wavelength, so a powerful and legitimately green laser pointer.

The item has a built in lock on the tailcap, with 2 keys, plus a screw on diffuser that fragments the laser beam unless removed. 
Both these safety precautions appear entirely warranted, this is not a toy and should be used carefully.


----------



## kardenm (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you etudiant. Very interesting site. Hadn't seen this one before. May try their $15 green laser and see how it goes.


----------



## Pepi (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got a 303 in green and it's not bad at all. Very bright and will burn a match if you color the end black.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262868859359?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Joseph wilson (Aug 11, 2017)

kardenm said:


> Thanks for your response titan. Can't find anything pertinent at laserpro.com.
> Do you maybe mean laserpointerpro? I have seen many bad reviews of this company.


Would you mind telling us where you see many negative reviews about this website?I purchased a 1000mw green laser and a 5000mw blue laser from this website via Google the other day.Given all that,I’m a little worried about the quality.


----------



## lewie2s (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks etudiant. Just got my green 303 after a couple weeks. Like you said, zero documentation. Thought it was bad 'till I put my battery + end toward tail. Boy, this thing is awesome! I can see why they say "touch a star". I also got the five pack of diffusers and they are so cool! Each of the 100 points of light are as bright as my little laser pointer. They are well made and have this interesting way of the two halves slipping so you don't over-tighten. 
I would've paid five times this much for this beast. It's almost scary. I can see why it has a key switch. Red is off and green is on. Figured it'd be the opposite where red is danger and green is safe.


----------

